
How Netlify migrated to a fully multi-cloud infrastructure – Netlify - khug
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2018/05/14/how-netlify-migrated-to-a-fully-multi-cloud-infrastructure/
======
thibs
Great article! Congratz! I would like to know more (not sure I got all of it)
do you have a replicated database accross GCP, AWS and RAX? What kind of
Database are you using?

